# COST OF A DUCK MOUNT?



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

I SHOT A BEAUTIFUL WOOD DUCK IN THE LAST MINUTES OF THE 08-09 SEASON AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT MOUNTED. I HAVEN'T HAD A DUCK MOUNTED IN YEARS AND DON'T KNOW WHAT KIND OF COST THAT I MIGHT BE LOOKING AT. I LIVE IN THE RICHMOND AREA AND ALSO DON'T KNOW ANY GOOD BIRD TAXIDERMIST. ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

You're probably looking between $180 to $250 depending on where you go. The guy I always used has retired so I couldn't tell you where to take the duck.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

JS3TX said:


> I SHOT A BEAUTIFUL WOOD DUCK IN THE LAST MINUTES OF THE 08-09 SEASON AND WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT MOUNTED. I HAVEN'T HAD A DUCK MOUNTED IN YEARS AND DON'T KNOW WHAT KIND OF COST THAT I MIGHT BE LOOKING AT. I LIVE IN THE RICHMOND AREA AND ALSO DON'T KNOW ANY GOOD BIRD TAXIDERMIST. ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED.


There is a guy in Eagle Lake that does a great job. I don't recall his name. But I would imagine to pay at least $200.00-$250.00.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I live in Sugarland but take all my birds to Reeves Taxidermy located off sheldon rd Richard charges $250.00 for a duck mount. he has a web site www.reevestaxidermy.com if you wanna take a look.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I use a guy from bellville... David Turnage. I have used him for a a few mounts and have been very happy with his service. He charges 175 dollars and has alot of different options for you to look at. Give him a call...713 203 9868.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

for $250 your mount should look "alive" i wouldn't expect to pay more than that. Go to birdmanstudios.com and take a look at a bunch of different poses. I think a wood duck looks best in a standing mount it really shows all of the colors..........


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

*Duck Mount*

Alief Taxidermy Bobby Peterrson 281-933-1709 Bobby is resonable & does a great duck mount


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Sportsman's Choice right outside of Rosenberg in Beasley gets $225 and he's good.


----------



## duck'n (May 16, 2006)

bass taxidermy in texas city he (randy) did a drake & hen wood duck mount that turned out wonderful. i think it was 450.00 for the pair. i would at least call the guy he will explain the process of taxidermy, and why his mount will be good quality and last many years.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

i second bass taxidermy in texas city. i have 5 birds that randy did for me, and about another dozen he did for friends. they all came out great. he does his best work with waterfowl. they had a hippo skull in there the other day, that thing is huge. full body mount of a wart hog and a bunch of other nice stuff in there. drop by and look at some of his work if you get a chance.


----------



## roach (Sep 30, 2005)

*duck mount*

$235 flying or standing


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Look at LOTS of work. There are lots of really bad bird taxidermists willing to charge more than $200 a bird. And if you don't know ducks really well, ask someone who does to look at the work for you. It should look alive, not stuffed.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Price will not always dictate quality so you need to look and compare mounts to what a real bird looks like. Don't take the word from just anybody on who mounts a great bird. Opinions very and you need to why they think someone is great. Is the mount good because someone told them it was? Is he getting a kick back? Did he pay $100 and that's why it's great? Is the taxidermist a buddy?

Most shops do not do birds, they sub them out to a wholesaler, so Ask.

Google live pics of the bird you want mounted first, then start looking for a taxidermist. Use the photos you find of the live bird and compare them to the work the taxidermist is putting out.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Randy Turner (Bass Taxidermy, Texas City) is the man. He isn't cheap, but his stuff is superior.


----------

